

Apple's PR dirty secrets. - jackhanford
http://zd.net/x9xYtf

======
sutterbomb
Meh. Isn't that just good PR? Who cares, outside of the small group of tech
punditry and obsessive geeks like ourselves, that they won't open up to just
anyone? Their customers certainly don't seem to care.

